# Is this true? Temporal familiar



## Amy9877 (Jan 30, 2014)

Is it true that since my husband is a Mexican citizen and owns land in Mexico that he will not have to prove any specific income for me to get the temporary visa? We will be living with his parents who have a large house (which they will eventually be giving to my husband in trust for our son). Also, do you know of any English websites that give more details about the requirements? I looked at INMs website but only the main page is in English.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The answer to the question has serious implicatons for you and though people here on this forum are wonderfully helpful, it's rare that the circumstances faced by any two people will be identical. I don't know of a Mexican government website which provides the information you seek. My advice is that you visit the Mexican Consular office closest to where you live to discuss your particular situation. Question for you: have you visited the town where you will be living and have you spent any time with the family, previously? Thanks, and best of luck with the planning and the eventual move.


----------



## Amy9877 (Jan 30, 2014)

We will be getting our sons' MX passports when the weather warms up so, I guess I'll have to be patient and get my answers there. I have met my husband's family and they are all wonderful and very accepting of me. There is a stereotype for gringas and Mexicans that I don't fit at all. So, at first they were leery but, once they got to know me it was a non-issue. They are truly lovely people. We will be making the 2nd story of the home into an apt. for us. I have not actually been there yet, I am planning my trip very soon though. We will be moving out of necessity. My suegros are well into their 80's and we are the only ones who could feasibly care for them as well as my husband could get the 10 yr. bar and we would have no choice but to go there anyway. And since we will be living in a remote village about 2hrs. +/- from SMA, I think climate won't be an issue nor safety. I make friends everywhere I go of all ages. I am putting in a lot of effort to learn the language and get better every day. As far as quality of living, I had a crummy childhood and trust me, I can handle a lot. I love the simple things in life and I am not a princess who has to have everything just so to be happy.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Amy9877 said:


> Is it true that since my husband is a Mexican citizen and owns land in Mexico that he will not have to prove any specific income for me to get the temporary visa? We will be living with his parents who have a large house (which they will eventually be giving to my husband in trust for our son). Also, do you know of any English websites that give more details about the requirements? I looked at INMs website but only the main page is in English.


The relevant laws are specified in:
Jueves 8 de noviembre de 2012 DIARIO OFICIAL (Segunda Sección) 1
LINEAMIENTOS para trámites y procedimientos migratorios.

Under Articulo 39
As the wife of a Mexican citizen, you are eligible for a Residencial Temporal visa with no income requirements.

Under Articulo 38
You will be eligible for a Residencial Permanente visa after two years with a Residencial Temporal visa. Again there are no income requirements.


DOF - Diario Oficial de la Federación


----------



## Amy9877 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you, Tundra!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> The relevant laws are specified in:
> Jueves 8 de noviembre de 2012 DIARIO OFICIAL (Segunda Sección) 1
> LINEAMIENTOS para trámites y procedimientos migratorios.
> 
> ...


Correct but you forgot to mention there is no need to get the Mexican Consulate in their área involved. When it is time to move to Mexico she could get a 180 day FMM tourist card and take this to their closest INM office and tramite from this FMM to Residente Temporal using the "Vinculo Familiar" law as the wife of a Mexican Naional.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Amy9877 said:


> We will be getting our sons' MX passports when the weather warms up so, I guess I'll have to be patient and get my answers there. I have met my husband's family and they are all wonderful and very accepting of me. There is a stereotype for gringas and Mexicans that I don't fit at all. So, at first they were leery but, once they got to know me it was a non-issue. They are truly lovely people. We will be making the 2nd story of the home into an apt. for us. I have not actually been there yet, I am planning my trip very soon though. We will be moving out of necessity. My suegros are well into their 80's and we are the only ones who could feasibly care for them as well as my husband could get the 10 yr. bar and we would have no choice but to go there anyway. And since we will be living in a remote village about 2hrs. +/- from SMA, I think climate won't be an issue nor safety. I make friends everywhere I go of all ages. I am putting in a lot of effort to learn the language and get better every day. As far as quality of living, I had a crummy childhood and trust me, I can handle a lot. I love the simple things in life and I am not a princess who has to have everything just so to be happy.


You could use your son as the family tie/bond and use the "Viniculo Familiar" law and tramite from a 180 day tourist FMM card to Residente Permanente and not have to get a 2 year Residente Temporal visa/card. This might save you about $5000 to $6000 pesos and save another trip to the IMN in 2 years.


----------



## Amy9877 (Jan 30, 2014)

AlanMexicali said:


> Correct but you forgot to mention there is no need to get the Mexican Consulate in their área involved. When it is time to move to Mexico she could get a 180 day FMM tourist card and take this to their closest INM office and tramite from this FMM to Residente Temporal using the "Vinculo Familiar" law as the wife of a Mexican Naional.



Are those granted Residente temporal or permanente status allowed to come and go as they please or would you lose eligibility if you went to the states for 3 months out of the year?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Amy9877 said:


> Are those granted Residente temporal status allowed to come and go as they please or would you lose eligibility if you went to the states for 3 months out of the year?


New INM law has no out of the country restrictions for Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente visa holders. 

When applying for naturailized citizen out of the country time becomes an issue here, not before, but tied to the time on a RT or RP visa about 18 months before you apply. For you applying for naturalized citizen is 2 years after recieving an INM resident visa and the visa has to be valid for another 6 months when applying.

You can get up to a 4 year Residente Temporal visa for a bit more money than a 1, 2, or 3 year one.


----------



## Amy9877 (Jan 30, 2014)

You have been so helpful- thank you so much! I promised my mom, that when we go to Mexico, I would come up for at 3 months out of the year so she can spoil her grandkids. She's too much of a scaredy cat to go to even look at the border much less cross it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Amy9877 said:


> You have been so helpful- thank you so much! I promised my mom, that when we go to Mexico, I would come up for at 3 months out of the year so she can spoil her grandkids. She's too much of a scaredy cat to go to even look at the border much less cross it.


My only sister and family from Mississauga are the same way, bless their little hearts.


----------

